# leak



## 04blueskys (Feb 7, 2010)

ok i had the clutch master cyclinder and slave go out on my 04 gto, now with all new parts, after driving for awhile i can smell the fuild and the reservoir gets a little low, cant find leak.


----------



## FireChicken (Sep 11, 2010)

How does the pedal feel? Perhaps the fitting on the slave cylinder is weeping because its not tight enough. Thats the only thing I can think of if theres no leaks on the outside.


----------

